# Name Tabellenblatt in Makro



## Hasi_ (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und möchte mich erst einmal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Daniel, bin 31 Jahre alt und arbeite als Industriekaufmann.

Mein problem liegt im Bereich Excel. Ich habe hier auf der Arbeit so ein Prognose-Sheet, woraus ich gewisse Informationen in ein neue Tabellenblatt der gleichen Mappe übertragen möchte und dann per Mail als PDF verschicken. Das klappt auch alles soweit ganz gut.
Mein Problem ist nur, dass wenn der Name des Tabellenblattes sich verändert, dass dann die Formeln nicht mehr greifen.

Wie kann ich bestimmte Infos aus einem Tabellenblatt in einem anderen Tabellenblatt darstellen ohne, dass eine Änderung des Tabellenblattnamens eine Auswirkung hat?

Vielen Dank vorab fü die Mühe.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Hasi_ (31. Januar 2011)

ja, ich arbeite mit makros.....
ich klicke ein makro.....dann wird ein neues tabellenblatt geöffnet, in dieses neue blatt werden gewisse infos aus dem alten übertragen und als formel hinterlegt. am ende wird FreePDF oder eben ein anderer PDF-Creator ausgeführt und eine Mail verschickt.....
da mein komplettes Sheet eine Vorlage ist und andere Kollegen damit arbeiten und die tabellenblätter umbenennen. dann greifen die formeln, die durch das Makro eingefügt werden nicht mehr!


----------



## tombe (31. Januar 2011)

Wo änderst du den Namen der Tabelle?
Wenn man in Excel in der "Normalansicht" unter einen der Reiter anklickt und den Namen ändert hat das keine Auswirkungen auf das Makro.

Wenn man aber im VBA Editor in den Eigenschaften den Namen ändert klappt es nicht mehr wenn eine Tabelle mit dem alten Namen angesprochen wird.

Dann müsstest du es über mit Sheets und dem Index lösen:


```
'Tabelle 1 über den Index
Sheets(1).Cells("A1")
```

Hier wird es dann wieder problematisch wenn Blätter dazwischen eingefügt werden.

P.S. Sorry habe meinen ersten Beitrag wieder gelöscht weil ich erst im Anschluss entdeckt habe das du MAKRO im Titel genannt hast.


----------



## Hasi_ (31. Januar 2011)

hatte zwischendurch geantwortet. schau mal oben


----------



## airBullmer (1. Februar 2011)

Beim erstellen wird doch der Name mit festgelegt über diesen kann man das Tabellenblatt doch mittels einer Variablen wieder ansprechen! Um dann die bentigten Daten einzufügen..

Du beschreibst deinen kompletten Ablauf, aber dein Problem liegt nur darin wie du das neu erstellte Tabellenblatt ansprichst oder****

Wo wird das neue Tabellenblatt eingefügt? Immer am Ende? Immer nach dem Blatt mit dem Button?
Immer als Sheet Nr 4****

Grüße


----------

